

Snowden document shows Canada set up spy posts for NSA - timbro
http://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/snowden-document-shows-canada-set-up-spy-posts-for-nsa-1.2456886

======
timbro
Reminds me of the story about that Canadian woman who can never access US soil
again, because of her medical data.

